# 9



## Treechu (Feb 3, 2009)

This movie looks amazing. <3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JIpZxBczWUg

Based off a short film by Shane Acker.

Short film:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=964QHmjLqa0&feature=related


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Feb 4, 2009)

I haven't seen the short film but the movie looks awesome.

It comes out on 9/9/09 which is just awesomeness.


----------



## Felidire (Feb 5, 2009)

Haha, different.. I liked the little acoustic solo near the end. xD
What is it, a horror/thriller/action animation thing or something?


----------

